# Programme auf andere Partition als C installieren?



## Cecile Etter (26. September 2008)

Hi alle,
wahrscheinlich ne bloede Frage,aber ich weiss es wirklich nicht:
ich hab 3 Festplatten-Partitionen.
C nur Programme und Windows-kram
D Nur eigene Dateien 
E war fuer Video vorgesehen

Nun sind C und D praktisch voll,waehrend ich E kaum nutze.Und soll nun die Adobe production Suite installieren.

Frage:kann ich die auf E installieren? oder muss man alle Programme auf C haben?

Klar,wenn ich mal zu einer Video-Kamera komm,ist eh der Einbau einer 2.Festplatte angesagt.
Frage ist,ob es zu ernstlichen Stoerungen fuehrt.
Mit Windows oder
z.B. wenn ich die Videos auf die selbe Partition ausrendere auf der auch Premiere installiert ist.
Dankbar fuer eine zuverlaessige Antwort
Gruesse


----------



## DarthShader (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

generell macht es überhaupt keine Probleme, wenn Du Programme auf anderen Partitionen installierst.

Achtung solltest Du darauf geben, wenn die Programme z.B. Konfigurationsdateien nicht in der Windows Registry oder im Benutzer-Verzeichnis, sondern im eigenen Programmverzeichnis ablegen. Solltest Du dann einmal ein Backup machen wollen, sind solche Dateien natürlich mit einzubeziehen.

Es ist in manchen Fällen sogar so (jedoch selten), dass Programme an Leistung gewinnen, wenn sie nicht auf der Systempartition laufen. Adobe selbst empfiehlt z.B. Photoshop so zu konfigurieren, dass die Photoshop-Auslagerungsdatei auf einer anderen Partition als der Systempartition (C: ) liegt.

Manchmal spielt der Gedanke einer ordentlichen Arbeitsumgebung auch eine Rolle (z.B. alle Systemprogramme auf einer Partition, alle Workstation Programme auf einer anderen, alle Mediendateien auf einer dritten etc.), das ist aber natürlich keineswegs eine technische, sondern eher eine Workflow- bzw. organisatorische Frage.


Fazit: Kein Problem, Dein Programm auf einer anderen Partition zu installieren, das wird Dir keine Probleme auf Deinem System machen (auch nicht bei der sauberen Deinstallation).


----------



## airliner (26. September 2008)

Das ist absolut kein Problem, du kannst sogar, wenn du die Registrierungsdateien vorher sicherst und eventuelle "User-Dateien", die oftmals auf der Systempartition gelagert werden, ebenfalls mitnimmst, das hauptsystem neu aufsetzen.

Sprich, du hast XP auf C und Adobe auf E, sicherst alle relevanten Daten von Adobe ebenfalls auf E und kannst XP neu installieren auf C, schiebst die gesicherten Daten wieder zurück nach C und es sollte dann funktionieren


----------



## Cecile Etter (26. September 2008)

Ui Danke!
So schnell,freundlich und ausfuehrlich Antwort zu kriegen-das ist Superklasse!
Danke vielmals.
Die Vorstellung,jetzt wo die ganze workstation problemlos laeuft wieder formatieren  zu muessen haette mir schon arg Bauchweh gemacht.
Welch Erleichterung..


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt muss ich doch noch eine Frage hinterherschieben.
An sich funktioniert es gut..Aber es sieht so aus,als ob Windows XP nun Systemdateien auf dieser Partition E ablegt..das irritiert.

Vielleicht war es ungeschickt,die Adobe Programme in einen Ordner zu stecken und den mit "Programme" zu benennen?

gemeint sind die Ordner:
1. Recycler
2. System Volume Information(leer)
3 Temp (PRX Dateien) keine Ahnung was PRX ist. Kann man Temp nicht einfach loeschen?

Und vor Allem das da:

4. 14cfab542a580e01dc8d1ecff     darin zwei Ordner: amd64 und i386.
beide Ordner haben identischen Inhalt:

filterpipline dll

xpsvcsdll (code service library) usw.

Mir scheint,dieser amd64 usw.. kam mit dem microsoft upgrade auf NET framework 3.5

Solange ich nicht genau weiss,wo das hingehoert und ob und wie ich es dorthin verschieben kann-
so dass es dann vom Betriebssystem auch gefunden wird-
lass ich es wahrscheinlich besser einfach so stehen...

Allerdings hab ich seit neustem regelmaessig Abstuerze des Explorer exe. Runtime..
Und zwar,wenn ich aus Cinema 4D heraus Quicktime-movies rendere und als Pfad diese Partition E angebe.
Wenn ich dann den Ordner mit den Filmen  oeffne,stuerzt der Explorer ab.
Laut microsoft sei mein Power DVD Version 4 (Player von Cyberlink) schuld und ich soll das deinstallieren.
PowerDVD hab ich installiert wg dem mpeg2 Codec und das funktionierte bisher schon 4Jahre!)

Frage: ist evt. bei den Adobe Programmen -z.B. DVD Encore- ein Mpeg2 decoder dabei,der nun in Konflikt kommt ..
Wo kann ich nachgucken. (Pfad) welche Codecs auf meinem PC installiert sind?

Sorry,das sind gleich mehrere Fragen.Und es ist mir nicht klar,ob das Eine mit dem Andern was zu tun hat...

beste Gruesse
Cecile


----------



## muddisball (24. Februar 2009)

Zu dem Ordner Sytem Volume Information habe ich folgenden Forenbeitrag gefunden, der mir recht informativ scheint: http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=112210

Das Auftauchen des Ordners "Recycler" hat imho nichts mit der Installation von Adobe zu tun. Die Größe dieses Ordners kansst du verwalten indem du einen Rechtsklick auf das Papierkorb-Symbol (auf dem Desktop) machst und dann aus dem Kontextmenü "Eigenschaften" wählst.

Die PRX-Dateien scheinen von Adobe zu sein. Dem Namen "Temp" nach sollte es kein Problem sein, den Inhalt dieses Ordners zu löschen.

Zu dem 4. Ordner habe ich folgendes gefunden: http://www.xpdiskussion.com/archive/index.php/t-31390.html
"Es handelt sich dann um temporäre Ordner, die während der Installation von Updates angelegt" werden. Die scheinen also von .Net-Installation zu stammen. Dass die auf E gelandet sind könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass es Partition mit dem meisten Speicherplatz ist. Ob man die einfach löschen kann, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen -.-

Irgendwie will ich nicht wirklich daran glauben, dass der Explorer wegen PowerDVD abschmiert. Vlt. hängt das eher mit dem .Net  zusammen, is aber nur ne aus der Luft gegriffene Mutmaßung ^^

Wenn ich das so genau betrachte, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... tml


----------



## Cecile Etter (24. Februar 2009)

danke schoen muddisball !

Immerhin seh ich teilweise klarer : die System Volume Informations werden auf jeder Partition erstellt und sind bei mir alle leer.
Das heisst,dass bei mir (XP home) gar keine Wiederherstellungspunkte erstellt werden..
damit muss ich mich also  naechstens mal befassen ( *weitwegschieb,grins*)

Buchstabenzahlen-Ordner,da sind msx...Dateien mitdrin,die der thread als Ausnahme bezeichnet.
Im WINDOWS-Ordner auf der C-Partition gibts eine Menge solcher Ordner.Die meisten haben  das Wort *Backup* in der Bezeichnung mit drin.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der es sicher weiss..Ob ich diesen ordner dorthin verschieben kann.

PowerDVD:
Da ich Adobe und framework-update fast gleichzeitig installiert hab (die einzigen Aenderungen in letzter Zeit) ist es wohl nicht rauszukriegen..

Dadurch,dass man manche Codecs nur kriegt,indem man ein ganzes Packet/Player/Programm installiert,hat man zwangslaeufig Viele doppelt bis 4-fach.

Ich wuerd da so gerne mal aufraeumen.

Die PowerDVD hat auch VOB UND OGG,aber manche DVD's haben keinen Ton..
Da hilft dann wieder ein anderer Player (VCR glaub ich)..ein umfangreiches Ding,wo ich doch nur Einen Codec brauch..usw.
Bei so einer teuren Suite wie Adobe muessten die Codecs ja eigentlich dabei sein.
Wo ,wie bloss suchen? Google mag mich nicht  ;(

Wie loest Ihr denn dieses Chaos mit den Codecs?

MfG Cecile


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Ich halte nichts vom Erhalt der Programm-Ordner inklusive der Systemdaten und Registryeinträge bei Neuaufsetzen des Systems. Oft genug steckt genau dort das Problem ( zB vertragen sich die Registryeinträge zweier Programme nicht ) und alles ist wie Vorher. Ich würde dann eher sagen, eine größere Platte für Windows und die Programme nachrüsten und die freigewordene Partition/Platte als Solche benutzen. Sicherlich hilft ein Imager beim Umzug von der alten kleinen Platte auf die große.

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo chmee !
Stimmt,wenn ich Win neu aufsetzen muss,dann ja wegen irgendwelcher Probleme..
ich seh das auch so wie Du..
Also wenn ich neu aufsetzen oder 2te Platte vorhabe,werde ich eh neu formatieren und alles neu aufsetzen.
Hab ich jetzt aber grad nicht vor und moechte bloss mein System insgesammt besser in Ordnung halten.Vorlaeufig.

Den Codec-Salat haette ich nach einer Neuinstallation ja gleich wieder...
Gruesse  ;-)


----------

